# Does anyone know any Reflector simulation software free?



## zaidifaran90 (Oct 9, 2014)

I am not a light engineer but i want to make my own reflector, before going into manufacturing i want to simulate reflector (free software) to save my time and money.
Any suggestion regarding this issue would be highly appreciated and also very helpful to me.
Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Harold_B (Oct 9, 2014)

1.) Google search will turn up a few options, some of which have been discussed on the forum. 
2.) IMO, you get what you pay for as far as simulation software. You also need to know how to use it.
3.) if you are not willing or able to invest in the software yet you are paying for tooling or NRE to manufacture your reflector, consider hiring a consulting engineer.
4.) if you can't afford an engineer then do the calculations using a spreadsheet or by hand yourself. If you can't do the calculations then assume if the reflector is wrong then you will end up spending more money making multiple iterations than the software or consultant would have cost.

Good luck with you product!


----------



## lucca brassi (Oct 12, 2014)

http://www.optenso.com/links/links.html#lds


----------



## PeterH (Jan 16, 2015)

I've done optical design simulation with povray. Very high quality software, but a bit tricky to set up the models correctly for this application.


----------

